# Fishing and Crabbing Myrtle Beach



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

Any laws and regulations I need to of for crabbing or fishing except that crabs need to 5in or bigger and females with egg pouches must be released? Like I'm 16 will I need a license to crab? Or to fish? Will out of state be license fee be crazy? Thanks in advance


----------



## xMurphy (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in the same boat and fishing licenses are $14 for freshwater and $14 for saltwater (for a 7 day license). At least I'm 17 and that's what they are going to be for me on spring break. You probably should do your own research on their dnr website to make sure.


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes thanks, I'm 16, and I know I need one I just didn't know how much. Thanks alot! will I need a certain license to harvest blue crab?


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Non-resident 7 day salt water is 30.00 dollars.


----------



## xMurphy (Feb 1, 2014)

Correction from my earlier post: it's only $11 for freshwater and also only $11 for saltwater. That's for a 14 day lisence.


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

Is $11.00 for a resident or non-resident


----------



## xMurphy (Feb 1, 2014)

non resident. Just go to the South Carolina Department of natural resources' website and it's all there.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Headed down next month myself.Plan on doing some pier fishing.Never have been to to Myrtle Beach or South Carolina for that matter.I've had good luck down in Jacksonville before as most of the local's are more than willing to give you tips as well as the bait shops.Good luck!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

April 13 for 5 days. There is a pier about 1/4 mile away. I was going to check that out for a day. Was told that you can rent rods and they will help you out with everything you need to fish off the pier. The fishing license is included in the pass to fish off the pier. I was wondering if the fishing was good there that time of the year.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

For info..

Www.thehulltruth.com

They have a carolinas section and a search and a post might work..


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fishing is solid for the time you will be there. It is illegal to intentionally fish for sharks in the two counties close to Myrtal beach. Lots of them there. Fishbites, shrimp, cut bait best baits. Expect blues, whiting, sharks and rays. Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember fishing in Daytona Beach from the pier when I was younger and stingrays were the funnest thing to catch... they fought like hell and made some drag screaming runs!


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Waz_51 said:


> I remember fishing in Daytona Beach from the pier when I was younger and stingrays were the funnest thing to catch... they fought like hell and made some drag screaming runs!


Caught a bunch in Jacksonville also along with small sharks all under 24inches.I absolutely hated unhooking them tho,give me a big northern any day.I swear those sharks can touch their own tails with their nose:lol:


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I hooked up with a great captain when we went down last year. Hands down the most fun i ever had on a charter. He was in North Myrtle Beach and reasonably priced. My favorite part was that he did everything with light tackle. Sure made it fun. We had a morning full of fish like this








If I ever go back, I will be going out with him again, guaranteed. Cap'n Mark http://www.fishmyrtlebeach.com/


----------

